# UI Benefits. Looking good so far.



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

California seems to be further along with implementing this process than any other state. Maybe Texas too but I'm wondering if the ab5 bill is allowing things to flow better in California


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm a little bit behind your progress. Haven't rec'd the form in the mail yet, but I just applied Sat.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Zyy91 said:


> So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


Zyy91, who did you list as your Last Employer? Uber and Lyft? (I'm filling mine out now.)


----------



## danny77 (May 15, 2016)

Zyy91 said:


> So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


@Zyy91 congratulation better than nothing..did you file uber lyft as your employer or how did you file??for last 2 weeks income were you asked to send any proofs for it?? Was there any phone interview or anything?please do give further guidance assistance..did you had any regular w2 jobs too?



SHalester said:


> I'm a little bit behind your progress. Haven't rec'd the form in the mail yet, but I just applied Sat.


@SHalester congratulation better than nothing..did you file uber lyft as your employer or how did you file??for last 2 weeks income were you asked to send any proofs for it?? Was there any phone interview or anything?please do give further guidance assistance..did you had any regular w2 jobs too?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Zyy91 said:


> So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


That is what they will do. Base it on last two weeks pay when it slowed down, so they dont have to pay as much.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

danny77 said:


> .did you file uber lyft as your employer or how did you file?


I manually listed Uber and HopSkipDrive. There were/are no fields for income/earnings. No phone contact. Viewing the web site and one member's post here next step I'll receive a form by snail mail asking some questions, which I assume includes earnings etc. That part has not arrived as of today. Just filed Sat, so not expecting it. Plus my filing was more a probe to see if I'd actually get any. They look at our AGI, they will say NO WAY and be right........
If I do get any $$, I'll just consider I'm getting back money I paid into the system for about 35 years give/take.......


----------



## danny77 (May 15, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I manually listed Uber and HopSkipDrive. There were/are no fields for income/earnings. No phone contact. Viewing the web site and one member's post here next step I'll receive a form by snail mail asking some questions, which I assume includes earnings etc. That part has not arrived as of today. Just filed Sat, so not expecting it. Plus my filing was more a probe to see if I'd actually get any. They look at our AGI, they will say NO WAY and be right........
> If I do get any $$, I'll just consider I'm getting back money I paid into the system for about 35 years give/take.......


@SHalester did you had any w2 regular jobs in last 12-20months?? I am amazed how did they come up with that number without knowing your earnings..its simply amazing..now they will send bank of america edd card in mail and money gets deposited in that..i know this step as frend of mine qho has regular w2, when he applied they automatically tracked his benefits and sended letter to him than they ll send card and money gets deposited in that..i dont have regular jobs only uber lyft, i dont remember what i wrote on forms but i can see online it says 0 dollar and 0 dollar. And no mail email nothing


----------



## khimphi8369 (Apr 2, 2020)

I am Uber driver ,I need help with the online filing UI application. Having trouble answering some question which doesn't have the option to choose as my answer, which is about the employer information and some questionnaires below this page.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

danny77 said:


> @Zyy91 congratulation better than nothing..did you file uber lyft as your employer or how did you file??for last 2 weeks income were you asked to send any proofs for it?? Was there any phone interview or anything?please do give further guidance assistance..did you had any regular w2 jobs too?


I've been doing only Uber for the last year so just listed them and no w2 jobs. They did not ask for any proof of income, yet atleast. I haven't spoke to anyone on the phone either. Just registered then got the questionnaire in mail. After sending it back got the email my account was created and to expect more mail within 10 days. I'll keep you updated. :smiles:


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Did you guys file taxes? 18? 19? I filed for UI benefits 1 week ago from today and it still is in process.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

argyowl said:


> Did you guys file taxes? 18? 19? I filed mine 1 week ago from today and it still is in process.


First they get your information from the 2019 tax filings, if not available, they go to the 2018 and if not, they get the data from SSI. * You're good! *
And besides, by the time they get through the 8 million applications filed in one week, it may well take up to 6 to 8 weeks for final determination.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> California seems to be further along with implementing this process than any other state. Maybe Texas too but I'm wondering if the ab5 bill is allowing things to flow better in California


California has approved some Uber drivers for Unemployment, pre AB5, since at least 2016.

Since Uber has an account for its regular employees EDD just charged Ubers account. AB5 did declare all Uber drivers as employees by default.

With the help of Gig company lobbyists, Texas' Workforce Commission passed a rule last year specifically declaring "Gig" workers were not eligible for unemployment insurance.

It will be interesting to see what happens now in Texas.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

argyowl said:


> Did you guys file taxes? 18? 19? I filed for UI benefits 1 week ago from today and it still is in process.


I filed taxes for 2018 and recently just filed my 2019 taxes because I wasn't sure if my bank account was linked for the stimulus check.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I might have to file taxes for 2018/2019 once I receive payment from UI benefits because I haz no money. That way, I get the $1200. I also receive SSI (Survivor's benefits). They'll get info from there, I think.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> California has approved some Uber drivers for Unemployment, pre AB5, since at least 2016.
> 
> Since Uber has an account for its regular employees EDD just charged Ubers account. AB5 did declare all Uber drivers as employees by default.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...ators-lobbyists-rewrite-rule-gig-economy/amp/


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Last 2 weeks caveat is bushit! Biz was already in the dumper by then!


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Last 2 weeks caveat is bushit! Biz was already in the dumper by then!


I've read that some people get sent a new form to fill it in.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, if I were applying for Unemployment Insurance, I would claim the GROSS Uber pay. Employees in California are supposed to be reimbursed for ALL expenses.

If drivers claim NET income, the Unemployment benefit will be lower.

By claiming GROSS payment, the Unemployment benefit will be higher. Uber should have been paying expenses all along.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

danny77 said:


> @SHalester did you had any w2 regular jobs in last 12-20months??


I did and the web site found it. The web app finds any W2 job in the past 18 months. I didn't file under the W2 job since that was a year ago and didn't apply to the current 'disaster' of which I filed under. I think the numbers on mine are the default 'lowest' amounts...maybe.. Who knows. I guess a form is on it's way to me. Too late I switched to email messages vs snail mail; was hidden under profile options. I should note I rec'd no email on my claim was approved, so I'm still not convinced. I only knew because I visited the web site a few days later to see the status.
Not worried or concerned. Don't need it, but won't turn it down either. I figure getting my money back I paid into the system for decades.......


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> California has approved some Uber drivers for Unemployment, pre AB5, since at least 2016.
> 
> Since Uber has an account for its regular employees EDD just charged Ubers account. AB5 did declare all Uber drivers as employees by default.
> 
> ...


That's interesting about Texas. Slimy but interesting because someone on here is claiming they got unemployment in Texas, just within the last couple days due to the Care Act &#129300;


observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...ators-lobbyists-rewrite-rule-gig-economy/amp/


Wow! I wonder if Handy has any ties to Uber LOL

More importantly are you Thee "Observer"? &#128513;


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Shit. I didn't file taxes 2018 or 2019. Still eligible for UI benefits?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I did and the web site found it. The web app finds any W2 job in the past 18 months. I didn't file under the W2 job since that was a year ago and didn't apply to the current 'disaster' of which I filed under. I think the numbers on mine are the default 'lowest' amounts...maybe.. Who knows. I guess a form is on it's way to me. Too late I switched to email messages vs snail mail; was hidden under profile options. I should note I rec'd no email on my claim was approved, so I'm still not convinced. I only knew because I visited the web site a few days later to see the status.
> Not worried or concerned. Don't need it, but won't turn it down either. I figure getting my money back I paid into the system for decades.......


I wonder if your last W2 job is playing a role in the amount determined for your payout


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Zyy91 said:


> So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


Congratulations. You applied before the biggest deluge. I applied a few days after I stopped working my regular job. I am told I have weeks to certify after April 5th but they still have not shown me my amount. There were overlapping jobs hopefully in my highest quarter.



argyowl said:


> Shit. I didn't file taxes 2018 or 2019. Still eligible for UI benefits?


You are mixing programs. The Stimulus 1200.00 is going to filers of 2018 and/or 2019 returns. UI is unrelated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> That's interesting about Texas. Slimy but interesting because someone on here is claiming they got unemployment in Texas, just within the last couple days due to the Care Act &#129300;
> 
> Wow! I wonder if Handy has any ties to Uber LOL
> 
> More importantly are you Thee "Observer"? &#128513;


Kinda.

Tusk Stategies works for Uber, Handy and other Gig companies.

https://www.inc.com/magazine/201607/christine-lagorio/uber-bradley-tusk-political-operator.html


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> Kinda.
> 
> Tusk Stategies works for Uber, Handy and other Gig companies.
> 
> https://www.inc.com/magazine/201607/christine-lagorio/uber-bradley-tusk-political-operator.html


See . . . it IS a Conspiracy!&#128517;


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

So I got a "notice of unemployment insurance award" in the mail today. I assume I'll be receiving the EDD debit card in mail next. No mention about the 600$ federal on it but that's expected since states haven't sorted it out just yet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Zyy91 said:


> So I got a "notice of unemployment insurance award" in the mail today. I assume I'll be receiving the EDD debit card in mail next. No mention about the 600$ federal on it but that's expected since states haven't sorted it out just yet.


Was it back dated to the date you filed?


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

observer said:


> Was it back dated to the date you filed?


Yeah it's actually backdated to the 15th of March. I may have been mistaken on the date I initially applied then. I got the first email from them on the 19th and was pretty sure that was the date I had applied. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Zyy91 said:


> Yeah it's actually backdated to the 15th of March. I may have been mistaken on the date I initially applied then. I got the first email from them on the 19th and was pretty sure that was the date I had applied. &#129335;‍♂


That's why it's important to file as soon as possible.

To me that also shows that EDD considered Uber drivers eligible for Unemployment Insurance *before *the stimulus bill was approved.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> That's why it's important to file as soon as possible.
> 
> To me that also shows that EDD considered Uber drivers eligible for Unemployment Insurance *before *the stimulus bill was approved.


So will he have to do something separate to get the Federal added in?
I can't imagine they're going to go through every employment claim up until now to see if any of the claims qualify.

Also I'm assuming this is California specific?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> So will he have to do something separate to get the Federal added in?
> I can't imagine they're going to go through every employment claim up until now to see if any of the claims qualify.
> 
> Also I'm assuming this is California specific?


There have been a few drivers in California who have been approved for Unemployment Insurance over the years.
























I'm sure there are more that haven't published their unemployment awards and MANY more who gave up after their first denial and didn't fight their denials to the end.

From what I understand, they are working to add the stimulus money with the state UI. So whoever is already getting state UI will have the Federal stimulus added automatically.

There is a possibility that the money will be backdated to when the bill was passed so there may be drivers getting some decent checks coming in.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Zyy91 said:


> So I applied for UI on March 19th and about 10 days later they sent me a small form with like 4 questions and what my income for the last 2 weeks were, sent it back same day. Today I got an email about my online account being created and when I log in this is what I see on my home screen. Can't confirm that I was approved just yet but it appears so. If that's the case I think I would be getting 167$ state+600$ federal. The state payment is low and hopefully they didn't come to that from just my last 2 weeks pay? As by that point it was already slowing down and my pay those 2 weeks were significantly low. No complaints though as long as I get the money.


In the meantime here is what the California EDD site is putting out regarding independent contractors. This seems to be different than the notice posted a few days ago, which as I recall said not to file. The notice just captured from the site does not actually say don't file. It just sort of says "we're workin' on it".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just went ahead an applied for California unemployment. It's a tricky process but I got through it. Although there is a notation to indicate you are applying because of C19, there are no accommodations for ICs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens now in Texas.


I bet nothing happens.
Texas will decline, but driver will get $600 a week from the feds.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This is interesting.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04...-evade-driver-unemployment-costs-critics-say/

emptied streets
A mounting casualty of coronavirus crisis: Health care jobs
Engineer who authorities say purposely derailed train near USNS Mercy in Southern California ordered held without bail
"California's Employment Development Department had fairly early on in the coronavirus outbreak urged people - including drivers and other gig workers - to apply for unemployment benefits even if they weren't sure they qualified. The California Legislative Analyst's Office advised in a bulletin this week that the rescue package includes unemployment coverage for all self-employed workers who can't work because of the pandemic.

Unemployment insurance payments in California, based on earnings, range from $40 to $450 per week. The average benefit in California was $330 per week in 2019, according to state government data. Self-employed workers can request unemployment benefits retroactively to January 27, the legislative analyst's office said."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I seem to have graduated to the next level. File last Sat, online seemed to be approved. Today received a short form with a few questions that cover the first two weeks of the claim. Essentially was I able to work, looking for work, made any money blah blah. Answered honestly and stuck the bad boy in the snail mail slot. 
We shall see if it turns into a payment and only the shadow knows about the Fed $600 as that is still MIA.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was just thinking, the other big shoe to drop is the State unemployment fund. Not so much maybe for U/L drivers because the $600 /week payment from the feds is the big prize. But the State unemployment funds were not designed to absorb every qualified person. Then the question becomes what entity is going to step up and backstop the core fund. In all 50 states. Already saw a piece that one state is running low.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04...-evade-driver-unemployment-costs-critics-say/
> 
> ...


A couple things. First of all why were they not going after them to make them pay into unemployment starting back on January 1st when it went into effect officially? Are they using this situation as an example or leverage to try and prove a point to government officials above them? Second thing, most of this is being paid by the federal government or maybe even all of it, right? So are they complaining about the extra Man power and hours that will need to be spent on this or are they complaining about the financial burden that they will encounter?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> A couple things. First of all why were they not going after them to make them pay into unemployment starting back on January 1st when it went into effect officially? Are they using this situation as an example or leverage to try and prove a point to government officials above them? Second thing, most of this is being paid by the federal government or maybe even all of it, right? So are they complaining about the extra Man power and hours that will need to be spent on this or are they complaining about the financial burden that they will encounter?


I'll have to go back and research but I seem to remember that Newsom set aside 30 million dollars in this years budget to enforce AB5.

I think it's also partly just that, govt being govt, things take time to set in motion.

Uber/Lyft and all gig companies should have been paying employee benefits for drivers from the FIRST driver they hired.

They wanted to get away with it as long as possible because now they can negotiate down whatever they are fined.

It will be A LOT less than if they had been paying in to the state funds all this time.

CV-19 couldn't have come at a worse time for gig companies.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

What's the deal with them asking about previous 2 weeks pay? I haven't worked since before March 15th.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.lamag.com/citythinkblog/ab-5-budget/
Looks like they have been working on this for a while.

"It also sets aside $3.4 million for the Employment Development Department to train staff and administer the ABC Employment Test that AB 5 requires, and to "conduct hearings and investigations on workers' status." The Department of Justice will receive $780,000 to address the increased workload of enforcement actions expected under AB5."


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> https://www.lamag.com/citythinkblog/ab-5-budget/
> Looks like they have been working on this for a while.
> 
> "It also sets aside $3.4 million for the Employment Development Department to train staff and administer the ABC Employment Test that AB 5 requires, and to "conduct hearings and investigations on workers' status." The Department of Justice will receive $780,000 to address the increased workload of enforcement actions expected under AB5."


Wow. Perhaps for once somebody is not under estimating these gig companies?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Wow. Perhaps for once somebody is not under estimating these gig companies?


More like governments are getting tired of gig companies.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

... ^ of not paying into the tax system. Or should I say, Fair Share. :roflmao:


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> What's the deal with them asking about previous 2 weeks pay? I haven't worked since before March 15th.


Did you put your last day of work on the claim?


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I applied March 15th, received letter for $0 benefits. What can I do now?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

2win said:


> Did you put your last day of work on the claim?


Haven't made a claim yet. So they'll figure out last 2 weeks pay by going backwards from that date?


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

I also got $0 on my first email from UI in CA. There is a red button above the green award, it is to certified unemployment for the dates you stopped driving or got affected by Covid19. I completed the days and sent the certification back by email. It says its faster that way than filling out this form when you get it by snail mail. I filed for UI on Saturday March 28.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I looked at the benefits summary on Edd and it said week 1 Certification status and week 2 Certification status. And then it said 1099g corrected amendment form and press send a copy to me for updating form. What does this mean. Looks like they corrected this form which sounds like my tax return form? Very confusing...


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

https://wdr.doleta.gov/directives/attach/UIPL/UIPL_16-20.pdf


----------



## kgs81 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm a full-time Uber driver in Dallas, TX. I really want to know if we're qualified to get unemployment benefits due to the pandemic Coronavirus. Please let me know the answer if you really know it...your correct answer will be highly appreciated.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I applied March 15th, received letter for $0 benefits. What can I do now?


Wait till the feds can get the $600 a week to you.
That's the plumb anyway.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kgs81 said:


> I'm a full-time Uber driver in Dallas, TX. I really want to know if we're qualified to get unemployment benefits due to the pandemic Coronavirus. Please let me know the answer if you really know it...your correct answer will be highly appreciated.


Yes temporarily but only if you follow the directions specifically. Please see the link referenced above your post


----------



## bobcat1018 (Apr 7, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Last 2 weeks caveat is bushit! Biz was already in the dumper by then!


Im pretty sure they go by your previous quarter, I think asking about previous 2 weeks is to decide when benefits should start. I received UC years ago and that's how it went.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

my process for unemployment was.. i applied march 28,got letter n mail april 6 for continue claim, asking about did i recieve work or decline work,asking about work search, and i just put it in the mail today april 7, waiting for my edd customer account number and praying and keeping the faith of me being approved!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here they take the first four quarters out of the last 5 completed quarters to figure your state payout. So filing now in April, they would skip January through March and figure out the previous four quarters which just happens to be all of 2019


----------

